# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget >  wx يا qt ؟

## sh1379

سلام خدمت اساتيد.
من خودم باwx  بيشتر حال ميكنم  جون شبيه mfc هست
ولي شنيدم داره منسوخ ميشه حالا به نظرتون روي همين بمونم 
يا برم سراغ كيوت؟
ببخشيد كه خيلي كلي كفتم.

----------


## کامبیز اسدزاده

> سلام خدمت اساتيد.
> من خودم باwx  بيشتر حال ميكنم  جون شبيه mfc هست
> ولي شنيدم داره منسوخ ميشه حالا به نظرتون روي همين بمونم 
> يا برم سراغ كيوت؟
> ببخشيد كه خيلي كلي كفتم.


سلام؛

منسوخ نمیشه :)
ولی Qt مدرنترین و قدرتمند ترین کتابخانه در زمینه طراحی GUI هستش.
معمولا از wx زمانی استفاده میکنند که ظاهر برنامه همچین مهم نباشه.

----------


## sh1379

gtk چی؟
آیا اون از لحاظ گرافیک به پای کیوت میرسه؟
آخه شنیدم  تو ویندوز کم کم داره از بین می ره .
من می خوام OpenSource کار کنم . برای همین نمی خوام برم سراغ کیوت.
ببخشید اگه زیاد سوال میکنم . :لبخند:

----------


## کامبیز اسدزاده

> gtk چی؟
> آیا اون از لحاظ گرافیک به پای کیوت میرسه؟
> آخه شنیدم  تو ویندوز کم کم داره از بین می ره .
> من می خوام OpenSource کار کنم . برای همین نمی خوام برم سراغ کیوت.
> ببخشید اگه زیاد سوال میکنم .


دنگو فن gtk نسبت به کیوت خیلی زیاده.
به هر حال یک بررسی کنید کیوت رو شاید بپسندید.

----------

